# Key Lime Pie



## John Smith_inFL

who was it that said they loved *Key Lime Pie* ??


----------



## BigJim

Me me me, man what a waste of great pie. I think I am going to cry here.


----------



## Bud9051

My mouth started to water when I saw the topic. Tease me please.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots

We like it, but not that way

Son won the watermelon eating contest.


----------



## wooleybooger

I've never eaten a Key Lime pie. Seldom see them here, bottles of juice sometimes though.


----------



## BigJim

WB if you like lemon ice box pie, you will loooooove key lime pie.


----------



## J. V.

wooleybooger said:


> I've never eaten a Key Lime pie. Seldom see them here, bottles of juice sometimes though.


We sometimes see the key limes at the store. They come in a small mesh bag. They are the real thing. Once you have smelled and tasted real key limes you will be able to remember them for the rest of your life.
On that mesh bag is instructions to make a key lime pie.
It is so simple you would not believe its actually a real recipe. But it is and its great.
Whatever you do, do not ever buy any lime juice in a bottle or those little plastic lemon and lime containers. I don't care if it says 100% key lime juice. They do not taste the same.
If you follow the directions on the mesh bag you will need to squeeze 3/4th cup of the juice. Its worth it.

I grew up In Key West and my Dad was a conch (born and raised in Key West). He would go there from Miami and pick a couple bushels full of key limes.
He would bring them home and all of us helped him squeeze out the juice. We would then use plastic ice cube trays to fill and freeze. Then we had fresh frozen key lime ice cubes to use whenever we wanted. Key limes have many many uses.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

ohhhhh The Keys are just simply awesome (to visit)
any further South than Marathon, it is just too touristy for me.
I was stationed in Key West from '67-'74.


----------



## BigJim

Key West is one place I have always wanted to visit.

Making a lemon ice box pie is so easy it is unreal, I wonder if I used key limes instead of lemons it would taste like a key lime pie.


----------



## rjniles

My wife is a caterer and makes key lime pie often for customers. Here is what she uses:








Under $3 at Walmart, Publix and many others


----------



## Old Thomas

I had key lime pie for the first time in February in FL. I really liked it.


----------



## wooleybooger

I've never been to Florida let alone Key West. Closest was a job about 80 miles north of Pensacola and had a day off. Called and told the boss I was going to Pensacola for the day, he said *"NO". *Old guy was clairvoyant or something, he'd find me, I went back to the job location and killed a day looking busy, nothing else to do there in the boonies.


----------



## ObserverX2930

Chobani Yogurt has a flavor of Key Lime that I have become obsessed with. Makes me want to try making the real thing.
I know that not everyone is a fan of yogurt, but with my dietary needs for soft foods that are not dry, it is a blessing.


----------



## J. V.

John Smith_inFL said:


> ohhhhh The Keys are just simply awesome (to visit)
> any further South than Marathon, it is just too touristy for me.
> I was stationed in Key West from '67-'74.


The 100 year old or older house I grew up in still stands. My dad sold it about 15 years ago. Being somewhat a local, I can understand the tourist thing. I can remember sitting on my grannies porch watching the Conch train pass by several times a day. I can hear the bell ringing to this very day. But other than that, I saw few tourists. This was many years ago Johnny.
Mallory Square is where most tourists go. For good reason.
There is the old harbor you guys (Naval Shipyard) used back in the 50' and 60's. Deep water harbor.
Me, my brother and sister used to go there to dive for quarters. Other local kids were there as well. The tourist would toss a quarter in and we dove in after it. If you did not snatch it up quickly, it would be gone forever. I can remember making over $20 a day doing this. But it was fun and lucrative for a 13 year old that could swim like a fish.
We rarely ate key lime pie though.



ObserverX2930 said:


> Chobani Yogurt has a flavor of Key Lime that I have become obsessed with. Makes me want to try making the real thing.
> I know that not everyone is a fan of yogurt, but with my dietary needs for soft foods that are not dry, it is a blessing.


Keep your eye open in the produce section of your grocery store. Sometimes they will have them. They also have them on Amazon. A bit pricey, but it (3lb bag) looks like enough to make three pies.




__





Amazon.com : key limes






www.amazon.com





Oh....never buy lime juice in any bottle. Buy whole limes and squeeze them yourself.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I just came from WalMart and I looked at the Key Limes: a few weeks ago, they were from Hollywood, Florida. which is down near Miami. (_almost_ in The Keys).
today, the same size lime "looked like" the authentic Key Lime, but were imported from Mexico. I would have to actually have a lime _from _The Keys an a sample from Hollywood, FL and Mexico to actually form an opinion of the three.
if you aren't too picky and hung up on a particular taste, I'm guessing any of the smaller ones will do.
I do know that the larger limes are out of the play. (might make a nice meringue though, if you are into that sort of thing).


----------



## BayouRunner

One of my first dates with my wife the waitress asked if we wanted anything else after we ate lunch. I said we were good. Lol big mistake, she cut me some eyes like I had done something really bad. Then she ordered some key lime pie. We still joke about this some 20 something years later. The best key lime pie I’ve had so far was from a restaurant in cedar key Florida. It was outstanding!


----------



## BigJim

OK, what is the difference between a regular lime and a Key Lime, I wouldn't know the difference if they were side by side. I know a regular lime is some kinda sour, maybe sour isn't the word, but the only one I can think of.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Jim, I personally am not a fan of limes or lemons. I didn't know the difference either until I was "exposed" to the real Key Lime when I lived in Key West. if it had not been for that, I would still be using regular WalMart limes to make Key Lime Pie. to me, there is a slight taste difference, but I can't really describe it.


----------



## rjniles

*Key Lime vs Lime: Is There Really a Difference?*








LWESTEND61/GETTY IMAGES
*Key lime pie is a summer essential—but can you make this dessert with regular limes? Let's take a closer look at Key lime vs lime.*
Limes are a summer staple. Just a splash of this tart juice is all you need to bring out the bright flavors of salads and sooth the savory notes in grilled food. Not to mention, lime can be refreshing in cocktails, limeade and desserts!
But what if your recipe calls for Key limes—and you can’t find them at the grocery store? Is it okay to use regular limes instead?
*The Difference Between Limes and Key Limes*
*What Are Key Limes?*
Key limes—also known as Mexican limes or West Indies limes—are small, spherical limes that grow in tropical and subtropical regions. They’re light yellow (not green) when ripe and contain more seeds than regular limes. Their skin is also very thin, which means they don’t store well. It’s best to keep them out of the fridge and use them within two days of purchasing.
Key lime juice is prized for being tart and super-aromatic. You can use them in place of regular limes in any recipe, but they’re an ideal choice for sweetened-up desserts like Key lime pie, cupcakes or thumbprint cookies.

These limes might get their name from the Florida Keys, but they’re grown all of over Florida and in some areas of California. They only grow in the U.S. between June and September, though. In Mexico, they enjoy a year-round season, but their delicate nature means transporting them to the U.S. can be challenging.

*What Are Limes?*
The limes you’ll find at the grocery store are called Persian limes or Tahiti limes. These larger limes are oval-shaped, dark green and juicy. Each lime contains two to three tablespoons of juice (compared to Key lime’s two to three teaspoons). Their thick skin helps them keep longer than Key limes, and they’re good for about a month in the crisper drawer of your refrigerator.

Persian limes are acidic with a tangy flavor, but they lack the floral bouquet that accompanies Key limes. They’re a great substitute for vinegar in marinades or homemade salad dressings, and their juice and zest boost other flavors in savory recipes like lime-chipotle carnitas.

Mexico and Brazil grow most of the world’s Persian limes, but they’re also grown in the U.S. in Florida. Because they have thicker skin, they’re easier to ship, so you’ll find them available year-round.


----------



## Old Thomas

When our kids were 12 and 16 we went on vacation to FL. We spent 5 days at Disney, visited friends in Daytona, went to my brother’s place in Ft. Lauderdale and drove a rental convertible to Key West. It was a great trip but I didn’t have any key lime pie. Key West was fun but once was enough.


----------



## J. V.

John Smith_inFL said:


> I just came from WalMart and I looked at the Key Limes: a few weeks ago, they were from Hollywood, Florida. which is down near Miami. (_almost_ in The Keys).
> today, the same size lime "looked like" the authentic Key Lime, but were imported from Mexico. I would have to actually have a lime _from _The Keys an a sample from Hollywood, FL and Mexico to actually form an opinion of the three.
> if you aren't too picky and hung up on a particular taste, I'm guessing any of the smaller ones will do.
> I do know that the larger limes are out of the play. (might make a nice meringue though, if you are into that sort of thing).


Key Limes can be grown anywhere its warm enough and where winters are very mild. Its a lime variety and I don't think its dependent on an exact location. We had key lime trees in Miami. But not on our property so my dad would go down and get them.



BigJim said:


> OK, what is the difference between a regular lime and a Key Lime, I wouldn't know the difference if they were side by side. I know a regular lime is some kinda sour, maybe sour isn't the word, but the only one I can think of.


Oh.. you would side by side as the key lime is half the size of a regular lime. You would also have no problem in a tasting as they taste different that regualr limes. Can't explain the tastes in words.



Old Thomas said:


> When our kids were 12 and 16 we went on vacation to FL. We spent 5 days at Disney, visited friends in Daytona, went to my brother’s place in Ft. Lauderdale and drove a rental convertible to Key West. It was a great trip but I didn’t have any key lime pie. Key West was fun but once was enough.


To live and love Key West is something only a conch would know how to do.
Oh...how did you like the drive on the "Over Seas" Highway?


----------



## John Smith_inFL

JV - I drove the "original" OSH and Seven Mile Bridge when the road was NARROW and had the original guardrails made out of the old train track rails.
I urge anyone that goes to The Keys for the first time to stop at the North End of the Seven Mile Bridge to see the original bridge . . . quite an experience. and stop in Islamorada at the Bass Pro Shops - World Wide Sportsman to see one of Hemingway's boats: Pilar


----------



## Old Thomas

The drive from the mainland to Key West and back was great. We rented a convertible and the weather was perfect. I would put it in my top 3 favorite drives along with the Skyline Drive/Blue Ridge Parkway (also in a convertible) and Interstate 90 from Austin, MN to WA.


----------



## J. V.

John Smith_inFL said:


> JV - I drove the "original" OSH and Seven Mile Bridge when the road was NARROW and had the original guardrails made out of the old train track rails.
> I urge anyone that goes to The Keys for the first time to stop at the North End of the Seven Mile Bridge to see the original bridge . . . quite an experience. and stop in Islamorada at the Bass Pro Shops - World Wide Sportsman to see one of Hemingway's boats: Pilar


It was narrow to the point of being ridiculously dangerous. I took the bus to Key West many weekends to spend with my grandparents. 531 United St. On the bus you could not see the railing. Only the water below. 
Its really great now as each bridge that was replaced, was turned into a fishing bridge. My cousins all jumped from the original Bahia Honda bridge as the right of passage after graduation from Key West high. My father graduated from Key West high too!
Today driving you are side by side with the old bridges. My wife loves that drive. To this day we wish we had purchased the property down there from my father. I had no money back then though.
A company bought the house and the little piece of paradise to make it a parking lot. Anyone who knows Key West knows parking is a premium. Turns out the old house was historical and they would not let them tear it down. So they made into a really nice bed and breakfast.


----------



## Bud9051

I ran into this variation for Key Lime Pie and thought this thread might enjoy it. It would not fit into my food selection but I can dream.

"This key lime pie has an unexpected surprise element"
This key lime pie has an unexpected surprise element

She ended with "I suppose I ought to call it Chocolate Key Lime I-Told-You-So Pie."

Enjoy
Bud


----------



## Two Knots

I’m always looking for easy key lime recipes. Once I made a key lime cheesecake and it was
awesome…I just took my regular cheesecake recipe and added fresh squeezed lime juice
and lime zest…I think I’ll make another one today, now that it’s on my mind. 
here are some good key lime recipes.









18 Delicious Key Lime Dessert Recipes for Pies, Cakes, and Beyond


Sweet and tart never tasted so good. Here are our favorite Key lime dessert recipes to make all year long.




www.southernliving.com


----------



## Two Knots

Key Lime cheesecake is in the oven as we speak! Thanks Bud!


----------



## wooleybooger

Well you got more baking stuff in your pantry than I do.


----------



## Two Knots

It smells heavenly…I’m going to do my trick of freezing it for an hour, then refrigerate it
for several hours, so that we don’t have to wait until tomorrow to eat it.


----------



## BigJim

I really like Key Lime Pie, and I really like Lemon Icebox Pie. I have a recipe for Lemon Icebox Pie and thought it might work if I used lime in place of the lemons. Nope, didn't taste like a Key Lime Pie at all. It is really good Lemon though. While it was ok, it wasn't what I expected. Here is the Lemon Icebox Pie recipe. This recipe sounds too simple to be good but it really is good. 


Best Lemon Icebox Pie

1 can condensed Eagle Brand

½ cup lemon juice from 2 fresh lemons + concentrate if needed to finish to ½ cup.

1 small container Cool Whip or half of large container.

Zest of two lemons

Directions

Condensed Eagle Brand milk in bowl

Zest of two lemons

Juice of two large lemons, finish out with regular lemon juice to = ½ cup

mix well together until smooth

Add cool whip fold in until mixed well

Pour in pie crust and let chill in fridge for about 5 hours.

Makes two regular size pies.


----------



## NitrNate

Key lime pie is amazing! At our old house, we had a key (Mexican) lime shrub/tree in our back yard and for several years before we had a hard freeze it produces hundreds of key limes that we hand squeezed and made into pies that we shared with family and friends.


----------



## Two Knots

It was good…
I adjusted my cheesecake recipe to fit this 9 x 12 spring pan
I used the juice from one lime and the rind from one lime.










p


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> It was good…
> I adjusted my cheesecake recipe to fit this 9 x 12 spring pan
> I used the juice from one lime and the rind from one lime.
> 
> View attachment 660410
> 
> 
> p
> View attachment 660411
> 
> 
> View attachment 660412


That looks soooooo goooood.


----------



## Bud9051

Thank You


----------

